
Kinoritmus: Average Shot Length of Filmmakers Visualized - harveylord
http://www.kinoritmus.surge.sh/
======
harveylord
This is a piece I made in a couple of days. Feedback is welcome and
appreciated. More info here:
[http://samuelsetenyi.com/post/162353439891/kinoritmus-
data-v...](http://samuelsetenyi.com/post/162353439891/kinoritmus-data-
visualization).

~~~
brudgers
In Firefox, I did not see in any images.

~~~
harveylord
There is supposed to be a rectangle simply transitioning between black and
white. Did you see this?

